# Anybody heard of Isovet Testobolin 500?



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

I posted this elsewhere, sorry bout that, but anyway.  I've never seen this actual product from isovet but if anybody has experience with them I'd sure appreciate any input.  Thanks.


----------



## bronco (Oct 6, 2015)

There are 14 replies in your other thread why start a new one


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh I thought I wasn't suppose to mention ugl names on that one.  Sorry still getting used to this.


----------



## bronco (Oct 6, 2015)

Gotcha. I dought your going to find anyone here who has used that. The only thing you can do is pin it and get blood work


----------



## mugzy (Oct 6, 2015)

Seamus68 said:


> Oh I thought I wasn't suppose to mention ugl names on that one.  Sorry still getting used to this.



You can mention any underground lab you like in this section. What is claimed to be in the Testobolin 500?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2015)

Iirc 100/ea test ace/prop/enth/cyp/undecanoate. Sounds like a hell of a mix. I posted a chart in his other thread.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 6, 2015)

So you all know I'm not pushing any ugl I'm just new to all this.  I'm getting my bloodwork done for 56 bucks tomorrow and I'll keep posting.  If it's junk I have two 10ml Metropillars I'll go to.  Did a 300 months ago with no bloodwork but went from 225 squat to 315 and bench 185 five fives  to 210 ten tens in 8 weeks,  oh yeah im old and have joint issues.  Anyway I'm pretty sure the metro is gtg.  I'll do bloodwork anyway.  Thanks again.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 11, 2015)

OK did 250 yesterday at 8am felt fine till 3 pm when it hurt like hell for about 5 hours now feels ok but a little lump at site which is going down.  I didnt really get this with 300 metropiller.  ill keep posting. as I go.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 14, 2015)

Seamus68 said:


> OK did 250 yesterday at 8am felt fine till 3 pm when it hurt like hell for about 5 hours now feels ok but a little lump at site which is going down.  I didnt really get this with 300 metropiller.  ill keep posting. as I go.



Ok did second shot in thigh and both sites are swollen and hurt like hell.  Their not red and the pain seems to be getting a little better.  I Did get cold symptoms though.  I've been told that happens sometimes so we'll see.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2015)

High dosed gear like this is just stupid unless you are running over like 10cc of oil per week.  No reason to cripple yourself.

Test is test. 200mg painless test cyp does the same job 500mg blends of test will do.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2015)

I haven't used any isovet but have used other mexico steroids in the past and never had any problems. 500mg per ml is known to burn like that. My bet is on it's Legit.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have to agree with you there.  This was all that was available here and I was interested as to the affect of a compound like this.  Ive had amazing results with Test e at 300mg/ml.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 15, 2015)

I was pining my thigh all wrong, I'm not a smart man Ginny.  I'll go in the side, warm the vile, and go way slower next time.  Im only doing 1/2cc twice a week so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> High dosed gear like this is just stupid unless you are running over like 10cc of oil per week.  No reason to cripple yourself.
> 
> Test is test. 200mg painless test cyp does the same job 500mg blends of test will do.




I agree did a cycle with 300mg/ml with yeally good results.  I've never tried a compound so we'll see how this goes.  I'll post my pre and 6 week blood test levels here in 5 more weeks.  
Thanks


----------



## Seamus68 (Oct 18, 2015)

OK here we go.  For my third injection I used my left thigh and warmed the solution by running under warm, not hot, water.  I then used some 1 ml syringes I purchased as to get a better resolution for what I was injecting.  .5 ml in left thigh.  I gave it 30 seconds at least slowly with a timer and massaged after for 12 minutes.  The pain is pretty intense.  I'm believing that this gear is good because if it didn't contain anything there would not be nearly as much pain.  Again I've given my bloods and will be doing them again at 6 weeks.  If anyone with real,  or should I ask, years of experience could reply if this line of reasoning is plausible that would be great.  Thanks all for your help and input.  

Seamus


----------

